# MountainBike Festival TegernseerTal 2012



## wallberg (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Freunde der grobstolligen Bikes,
den großen Streß der vergangenen Veranstaltung haben wir nun fast ganz kompensiert und widmen uns neuen, freudigen Themen, dem Festival 2012!

Da wir in 2011 ja die Ortsmitte verlassen haben, und unsere Zelte am Fußballplatz Birkenmoos aufgeschlagen haben, haben wir hieraus viel
positives Feedback erhalten. Kritikpunkte wurden ernst genommen, eigene Fehler erkannt, sodass wir für 2012 diesen Ort noch besser nutzen werden!

Unsere SideEvents wurden durchwegs gut angenommen, BennyKorthaus von PowerBalance/RedBull war hier sicher ein Highlight! Die 4Cross Strecke durfte
stehen bleiben und wird 2012 wieder eingebaut, unsere Jugend dankt dem EINSTIMMIGEN (!!!) Entschluss unseres sensationellen Gemeinderats
mit regem Besuch auf der Bahn, es muss ja nicht immer Fussball sein ...

WELCHE SIDE EVENTS habt Ihr vermisst?
WAS FEHLTE auf unserem Messegelände?
WANN FEIERT DER BIKER - nach dem Marathon?
WER spiel Bike Polo?
Unser 12h Rennen im Vorfeld - gefällt Euch das?

Lasst hören was Euch nahe liegt, jetzt kann man noch vieles mit aufnehmen!

wallberg


----------



## klogrinder (26. Juli 2011)

Serwas,
von mir als Local mal ein paar subjektive Einschätzungen zur späten Stunde...

Ich war etwas überrascht, dass so wenig auf der Expo los war, vor allem am Samstag, einen Grund dafür kenn ich aktuell nicht, aber das fand ich etwas schade...

Die Streckenänderung war für mich als Einheimischer(Bad Wiessee) kein Problem, über die Spitzel in der Orga wusste ich das schon so früh dass es noch nicht mal sicher war, also kurz die persönlichen Verpflegungshelfer umdirigiert und dann war das ok.
Das runterschieben(durch den vielen Verkehr) dagegen hat mich, wo ich doch auf der B-Strecke relativ weit vorne platziert war, schon arg angekotzt.

Korthaus war nice, ich kenn den Benny über ein paar Kontakte, der hat deutlich mehr drauf, das fand ich etwas klein aufgezogen. Über die spontanen Umstände weiß ich aber Bescheid(PB) und ich denke da wurde doch das beste draus gemacht!
4Cross fand ich auch gut, jedoch auch etwas klein, auch von der Ankündigung und dem resultierenden Fahrerfeld her.
Uphill fand ich eine Superidee, ich denke da kann man auch vor einem Rennstart noch mitfahren!
Ein Uphill im herkömmlichen Sinne, beispielsweise am Donnerstag oder Freitag, auf die Auer Alm oder ähnliches fände ich persönlich noch reizvoll!(vgl. Kitzalpbike)

Der Biker würde gerne nach dem Rennen feiern, am Sonntag aber sicherlich schwierig umzusetzen.
Bike-Polo its cool, kann wegen mir aber auf der Bike Expo bleiben, da kann man eine Viertelstunde zuschauen, geht aber dann doch ohne weiteren Gedanken daran weiter.

12h Rennen fand ich gut(war im Siegerteam 12h Männer), Strecke sehr gut, Orga natürlich auch...leider etwas wenig Werbung/Ankündigung im Vorfeld und Überschneidung mit Weilheim, sodass die Konkurrenz doch nicht allzu groß war(hatten ja mehrere Runden Vorsprung).

Das war's für's erste, mir fällt aber sicherlich noch was ein! 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zozoon (28. Juli 2011)

Also Stinkergraben muss nicht wieder sein, ansonsten ist das schon recht gut. Das neue Festivalgelände ist gut, aber bissl eng. Vorallem der Hin/Rückweg vom Parkplatz, weil das halt auch gleichzeitig die Ziel/Startgerade ist. Vielleicht gibts hier die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Weg (von hinten her?) einzurichten. 

Ansonsten denke ich wird das MTB-Festival durch den eingebundenen Deutschen Sparkassen Bike Marathon (DSBM - siehe www.schotterbiker.de) noch weiter aufgewertet. Ein neuer Teilnehmerrekord müsste somit drin sein.


----------



## marzan (9. August 2011)

Feiern wäre toll nach dem Marathon, deswegen wäre ich für Marathon am samstag.
Sonst super Event. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## ienn (11. August 2011)

Die Orga 2011 war wirklich toll. Danke für das schöne Event.
2012 möchte ich wieder dabei sein. Wann geht es denn da los mit der Anmeldung.

Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits: die erste Verpflegung (Strecke B) war zu spät. Die hätte gerne auch schon früher kommen können (auf der Alm?).
Gerade wenn es doch etwas heiß ist und die Getränke zur Neige gehen..

Dann bis 2012!


----------



## zauberer# (13. August 2011)

vermisst habe ich die Bionicon Wallfahrt als SIDE EVENT


----------



## mountainbike (16. August 2011)

hallo!

ich starte seit vielen jahren am tegernsee und das ist auch mein lieblingsrennen. tolle strecken, super orga - da können sich viele ein beispiel nehmen

am schönsten wars aber irgendwie vor ein paar jahren noch mit start/ziel in der hauptstraße. aber das geht aufgrund der teilnehmerzahl ja nicht mehr. start-und zielbereich dieses jahr war alles a bissi eng. ich hatte das problem wegen der startgruppe nicht, aber wer da a bissi spät dran war stand ja völligst im stau.

tegernsee samstag wäre echt was, da doch  viele von auswärts kommen und eine after-race-party am samstagabend sicher super wäre!

stinkergraben muss nicht mehr sein, haben sich auch einige sehr rücksichtslos verhalten, find ich! sonst macht weiter so - ich bin 2012 wieder da


----------



## Fabse86 (18. August 2011)

Den Marathon am Samstag zu fahren fänd ich gut. Danach dann Pastaparty

Für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich von Fr-So am Tegernsee bin, sprich einen Tag mehr


----------



## ]:-> (19. August 2011)

Wenn hier lauter Samstag'ler sind muss ich jetzt doch auch mal aus meiner Sicht schreiben:
Persönlich finde ich den Ablauf mit So okay, das liegt daran dass ich in der Saison Samstags arbeiten muss. Danach schnell die 300km runterschrubben, nicht ums Essen (Pasta) kümmern müssen, dabei gleich die Unterlagen abholen und schlafen - aufstehen, gut frühstücken, racen und dann nochmal mit den Gutscheinen was herzhaftes zu Essen holen. Für mich gehts parktisch nicht entspannter, man muss sich um nix kümmern außer das Bike ins Auto zu stellen.

Also aus meiner Sicht...einfach wie immer und alles ist gut


----------



## haha1 (20. August 2011)

Hallo,

bin heuer die 12h Rock the Clock als Einzelfahrer und den Marathon Tour D gefahren.

Fazit: Orga insgesamt bei beiden Events super, wie gewohnt. 

Die 12h Rock the Clock Strecke ist sehr anspruchsvoll (technisch und konditionell). Müsste meines Erachtens noch stärker beworben werden; ist zum Trainingsaufbau für spätere 24h Rennen perfekt geeignet. Eventuell auch zu einem 24h Rennen mit etwas längeren Runden ausbaufähig; die Location wäre gut geeignet und mit ca. 30hm/km eines echten MTB Events absolut würdig! Die Verpflegungsmöglichkeit direkt an der Strecke am Festzelt ist ideal gelöst, vor allem für (Einzel)fahrer ohne Supportcrew. Man kann quasi im Vorbeifahren etwas mitnehmen und verliert keine Zeit... 

Zwei Kritikpunkte zur Marathon Tour D: Stinkergraben "stinkt" wirklich, muss nicht mehr sein... Was mich aber extrem enttäuscht hat, war die Tatsache, dass der superleckere Blechkuchen, den es die letzten Jahre reichlich im Ziel gab, komplett weg war, als ich kurz vor 15:00 ankam. D.h., dass mindestens die Hälfte aller Marathonteilnehmer in die Röhre geguckt hat (wahrscheinlich aber sogar alle?). Das mag jetzt ziemlich kleinlich klingen, aber letztendlich sind es diese Kleinigkeiten, die ein Event von anderen unterscheiden und mit einzigartig machen...

Bis 2012 (hoffentlich wieder mit reichlich Blechkuchen )
Hubertus


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für Lob & Tadel!

Blechkuchen etc. ist bereits bekannt, hier wurde von unserer Seite geschludert und die Zielverpflegung nicht entsprechend gesichert,
sodass sich ganze Standcrews, Familien und Besucher sich mit DEINEM leckeren Kuchen versorgen konnten - sorry, passiert nicht wieder.

Stinkergraben war bekannterweise eine Notlösung, Strecke für 2012 steht im Rohbau, bin sie bereits mehrfach gefahren, am Samstag erstmals am Stück.

Auffahrten werden knackig, die langweilige Forstauffahrt zu Anfang fällt,
Länge und Hm bleiben fast gleich.

Bis 2012, mehr Info´s in Kürze.

wallberg





haha1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin heuer die 12h Rock the Clock als Einzelfahrer und den Marathon Tour D gefahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

]:->;8638206 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier lauter Samstag'ler sind muss ich jetzt doch auch mal aus meiner Sicht schreiben:
> Persönlich finde ich den Ablauf mit So okay, das liegt daran dass ich in der Saison Samstags arbeiten muss. Danach schnell die 300km runterschrubben, nicht ums Essen (Pasta) kümmern müssen, dabei gleich die Unterlagen abholen und schlafen - aufstehen, gut frühstücken, racen und dann nochmal mit den Gutscheinen was herzhaftes zu Essen holen. Für mich gehts parktisch nicht entspannter, man muss sich um nix kümmern außer das Bike ins Auto zu stellen.
> 
> Also aus meiner Sicht...einfach wie immer und alles ist gut



Klasse, danke!
Schön wär´s natürlich, wenn Du mehr Zeit zum geniessen hättest!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

Fabse86 schrieb:


> Den Marathon am Samstag zu fahren fänd ich gut. Danach dann Pastaparty
> 
> Für mich würde das bedeuten, dass ich von Fr-So am Tegernsee bin, sprich einen Tag mehr



Würde auch mir zusagen,
leider sehen das viele auch von der anderen Seite! Ich stehe Samstags meist im Geschäft ...

Eine Party wäre dann sicher auch gut besucht - wenn man´s hinter sich hat!


Wir arbeiten an dieser Idee!


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

mountainbike schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> ich starte seit vielen jahren am tegernsee und das ist auch mein lieblingsrennen. tolle strecken, super orga - da können sich viele ein beispiel nehmen
> 
> ...



Danke für Deine Einschätzung!
Ja, die Ortsmitte war Klasse, doch wir peilen für 2012 die 3000er Grenze an, ich denke hierzu ist die neue Location sicher besser geeignet!

Staus werden wir mit neuen Strecken und Kniffen für 2012 versuchen zu vermeiden, Samstagsrennen ist immer ein großes Thema ....

Danke, wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

zauberer# schrieb:


> vermisst habe ich die Bionicon Wallfahrt als SIDE EVENT



Startet solo in 2011 - für 2012 lassen wir uns was einfallen!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

ienn schrieb:


> Die Orga 2011 war wirklich toll. Danke für das schöne Event.
> 2012 möchte ich wieder dabei sein. Wann geht es denn da los mit der Anmeldung.
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt meinerseits: die erste Verpflegung (Strecke B) war zu spät. Die hätte gerne auch schon früher kommen können (auf der Alm?).
> ...



Danke!

2012 neue Strecken -.
1. VS auf der B nach ca.14km!

Ich freu mich schon!


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

marzan schrieb:


> Feiern wäre toll nach dem Marathon, deswegen wäre ich für Marathon am samstag.
> Sonst super Event. Bis zum nächsten Jahr.



Gefiele auch mir!

Danke, bis 2012!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> Also Stinkergraben muss nicht wieder sein, ansonsten ist das schon recht gut. Das neue Festivalgelände ist gut, aber bissl eng. Vorallem der Hin/Rückweg vom Parkplatz, weil das halt auch gleichzeitig die Ziel/Startgerade ist. Vielleicht gibts hier die Möglichkeit einen zweiten Weg (von hinten her?) einzurichten.
> 
> Ansonsten denke ich wird das MTB-Festival durch den eingebundenen Deutschen Sparkassen Bike Marathon (DSBM - siehe www.schotterbiker.de) noch weiter aufgewertet. Ein neuer Teilnehmerrekord müsste somit drin sein.



Danke,
Kontakt steht ja bereits!

Bis 2012!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. August 2011)

klogrinder schrieb:


> Serwas,
> von mir als Local mal ein paar subjektive Einschätzungen zur späten Stunde...
> 
> Ich war etwas überrascht, dass so wenig auf der Expo los war, vor allem am Samstag, einen Grund dafür kenn ich aktuell nicht, aber das fand ich etwas schade...
> ...



Vielen Dank Tobi,
nehmen wir auf!

Bis 2012!

wallberg


----------



## pug304 (22. August 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Lob & Tadel!
> 
> Blechkuchen etc. ist bereits bekannt, hier wurde von unserer Seite geschludert und die Zielverpflegung nicht entsprechend gesichert,
> sodass sich ganze Standcrews, Familien und Besucher sich mit DEINEM leckeren Kuchen versorgen konnten - sorry, passiert nicht wieder.
> ...



 hörst sich alles gut an!


----------



## zozoon (25. August 2011)

ein paar kleine tipps zur neuen strecke wären schon ganz nett ;-)


----------



## mountainbike (26. August 2011)

zozoon schrieb:


> ein paar kleine tipps zur neuen strecke wären schon ganz nett ;-)



stimmt grinz!!!


----------



## knatti (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Neue Strecken sind online, und ich bin die B Strecke zufällig heuer schon einmal abgefahren, aber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (finde Abfahrten sind so besser).

Jedenfalls ist es gut eine Streckenänderung zu haben (sicher besser als 2011 ), also keine Kritik an der Strecke bevor ich die Strecke nicht im Rennen abgefahren bin.

Danke Veranstaltungsteam


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Oktober 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Würde auch mir zusagen,
> leider sehen das viele auch von der anderen Seite! Ich stehe Samstags meist im Geschäft ...
> 
> Eine Party wäre dann sicher auch gut besucht - wenn man´s hinter sich hat!
> ...



Sonntag ist dafür für diejenigen wie mich, die eine lange Heimfahrt haben als Partytag völlig ungeeignet,weil man da nach Zieleinfahrt +spätestens nach der Siegerehrung schleunigst auf die Autobahn abbiegt...

Samstag könnte man nach dem Rennen schon noch etwas länger sitzenbleiben bzw. nochmal übernachten...

Joe
2012 mal wieder dabei


----------



## peter muc (11. Oktober 2011)

@ wallberg:

da habt Ihr Euch aber was "besonderes" ausgedacht 
_"die Strecke E ist mit 33,7 km und 295 Höhenmetern die einfachste Strecke und ideal für den Marathon-Einsteiger oder Hobbybiker geeignet. Auch E-Biker dürfen erste Marathonluft schnuppern und sich für die Strecke E melden"_ 
D.h. ein "Einsteiger" auf einem 500 Euro Bike kämpft gegen ein 500 Watt E-Bike  ob er das gerecht findet ? 
oder trennt Ihr da auch nach Normalbiker, E-Biker, Pedeltec etc ?

Servus, Peter


----------



## ]:-> (11. Oktober 2011)

Ja cool, das sind ja wirklich neue Strecken. Wenn ich das von meinem letzten Besuch noch richtig in Erinnerung habe gehts auf den langen ja gleich ab Start sacksteil los .

Bin gerade etwas verwirrt, der Wallberg ist auf der C das am Schluss, oder? Geht das auch über den Sommerweg hoch und die Rodelbahn runter?
Wer kennt sich aus und kann was über Trail-Abfahrten sagen?

http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-festival/ausschreibung/strecke/

Freu mich schon auf die neue Strecke, nur wenn ich gerade am kollabieren bin und dann kommt da ein E-Biker grinsend vorbeigefogen, kann ich für nix garantieren . Lustig wäre ja eine E-Bike Strecke, die so lang ist, dass die Akkus mittendrin leer sind


----------



## steverunner (11. Oktober 2011)

]:->;8815117 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das auch über den Sommerweg hoch und die Rodelbahn runter?
> Wer kennt sich aus und kann was über Trail-Abfahrten sagen?




Der Verlauf ist hier, also Auffahrt Rodelbahn (eher Aufstieg  ) und Abfahrt über den Winterweg (sehr schöner Trail  )

Dann müsste allerdings der kompletten Wallbergwanderweg für Wanderer gesperrt werden, sonst gibt's da Stress bei der Abfahrt ... 

Kennt jemand die Suttenauffahrt ? Schaut steil aus, ist die bis oben fahrbar ?

Wenn das so bleibt, ist das eine Sahnestrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2011)

knatti schrieb:


> Hallo
> Neue Strecken sind online, und ich bin die B Strecke zufällig heuer schon einmal abgefahren, aber gegen den Uhrzeigersinn (finde Abfahrten sind so besser).
> 
> Jedenfalls ist es gut eine Streckenänderung zu haben (sicher besser als 2011 ), also keine Kritik an der Strecke bevor ich die Strecke nicht im Rennen abgefahren bin.
> ...



Danke!


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2011)

]:->;8815117 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja cool, das sind ja wirklich neue Strecken. Wenn ich das von meinem letzten Besuch noch richtig in Erinnerung habe gehts auf den langen ja gleich ab Start sacksteil los .
> 
> Bin gerade etwas verwirrt, der Wallberg ist auf der C das am Schluss, oder? Geht das auch über den Sommerweg hoch und die Rodelbahn runter?
> Wer kennt sich aus und kann was über Trail-Abfahrten sagen?
> ...



Servus,
Wallberg zum Schluss -.)
Von Kreuth aus über Setzbergsattel, Rodelbahn rauf, Sattel,
Sommerweg, Winterweg Trial bergab zur Talstation... knackig!

wallberg -

PS: Keine E-Bikes auf der C!


----------



## wallberg (12. Oktober 2011)

peter muc schrieb:


> @ wallberg:
> 
> da habt Ihr Euch aber was "besonderes" ausgedacht
> _"die Strecke E ist mit 33,7 km und 295 Höhenmetern die einfachste Strecke und ideal für den Marathon-Einsteiger oder Hobbybiker geeignet. Auch E-Biker dürfen erste Marathonluft schnuppern und sich für die Strecke E melden"_
> ...



Servus Peter,
auf der E(insteiger) Strecke wird´s keine "Renn"Wertung geben, hier sollen 
Einsteiger den Einstieg zum besten Sport finden den ich je betrieben habe.
Die Schmerzgrenze mit 300hm ist ja auf sanften Niveau ...
Auf den Ergebnislisten werden E-Bikes gesondert aufgeführt ...

Ich bin mir sicher, dass in diesem Forum keiner auf der "E" meldet, oder?

wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (13. Oktober 2011)

wallberg schrieb:


> Servus,
> Wallberg zum Schluss -.)
> Von Kreuth aus über Setzbergsattel, Rodelbahn rauf, Sattel,
> Sommerweg, Winterweg Trial bergab zur Talstation... knackig!
> ...



Klasse, ich freu mich drauf. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird's ja auch mal die D. Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Überlegen.

p.s. eine Frage: wenn ich privat komme, kann ich dann die alte C Strecke noch fahren wie sie vor zwei Jahren war, oder muss ich Angst vor einem Bauern à la Brenner-Grenzkamm haben?


----------



## wallberg (13. Oktober 2011)

]:->;8822997 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, ich freu mich drauf. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird's ja auch mal die D. Ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit zum Überlegen.
> 
> p.s. eine Frage: wenn ich privat komme, kann ich dann die alte C Strecke noch fahren wie sie vor zwei Jahren war, oder muss ich Angst vor einem Bauern à la Brenner-Grenzkamm haben?



Keine Angst, bei uns kann man immer fast überall fahren - an einigen Wegen
haben die Wanderer halt Vorrang - einfach normal und anständig miteinander!

wallberg


----------



## Steps85 (14. Oktober 2011)

Großes Lob für die neuen Strecken!
Werd wohl  beim 12h Rennen wieder Duathlon machen müssen haben am Samstag vorm Marathon wieder Heimspiel. Dafür is es am Marathon WE heuer nix mehr. Mal schauen was es wird (die C würd schon jucken).
Danke für deine Mühe.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## schlaffe wade (25. Oktober 2011)

seh ich das richtig, daß alle strecken neu sind ? 
und damit auch die dieses jahr nervige wallbergstraßenauffahrt auf teer ein jähes ende gefunden hat ? 
da danke ich doch sehr herzlich. und freue mich auf 2012....


----------



## wallberg (25. Oktober 2011)

Servus Schlaffe Wade,
dies war doch nur die Notlösung zum Erhalt der A-Strecke. War so nie in Planung!
Ja, alles Neu, auf der A Strecke auch wenig Asphalt!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (3. November 2011)

Steps85 schrieb:


> Großes Lob für die neuen Strecken!
> Werd wohl  beim 12h Rennen wieder Duathlon machen müssen haben am Samstag vorm Marathon wieder Heimspiel. Dafür is es am Marathon WE heuer nix mehr. Mal schauen was es wird (die C würd schon jucken).
> Danke für deine Mühe.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Hallo Stefan,
Unser 12h Rennen werden nicht aufs Marathon WE legen,
Neuer Termin folgt...

Wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (8. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Berge!
Alle Strecken strohtrocken, staubig und fast menschenleer! 
Nutzt unseren geilen beständigen Herbst! 
Hatte am Sonntag eine Steckmückenplage auf 1300m !!! Wahnsinn.

Auf einen kurzen, kalten und schneereichen Winter!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (20. Dezember 2011)

So, der Winter hat uns endlich im Griff!
Langlaufloipen (MoniAlm) sind seit 2 Wochen in Betrieb, Skilift oben laufen,
Klamm (Kreuth) Loipen sind auch offen!

Vielleicht steigt ja jemand auf die schmalen Bretter um und schaut sich in kürze
unser Langlauffestival an!

Schöne Weihnachten!


wallberg


----------



## wallberg (22. Januar 2012)

Skifahren nach wie vor SUPER!
Und das auf den MTB Marathonstrecken!

Gutes Neues Jahr


wallberg


----------



## trhaflhow (28. Januar 2012)

Ja fände den Samstag auch besser. Und möglichst nicht an einem sog verlängertem Wochenende. Wenn ich schon am Wünschen bin
Dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei


----------



## GoONEla (2. Februar 2012)

Werde dieses Jahr dort auch einen Marathon fahren und zwar auf diesen Festival. 
Bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher, in welcher Klasse...


----------



## wallberg (20. März 2012)

Hallo Freunde der grobstolligen Geräte!
Der Schnee ist auf dem Rückzug! Auch wenn ich heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang per
Skiern Teile der neuen Abschnitte kontrolliert habe, nimmt die Weiße Pracht langsam aber sicher ab! 
Die Tegernseer Berge (zur Seeseite) sind schon großteils befahrbar,es wuselt geradezu von Radlern um den See!

Die Planungen laufen auf Hochtouren, um das 2.Größte MTB Radrennen Deutschlands
wieder ein Stück besser zu machen!

Bereits weit über 600 Teilnehmer sind vorab angemeldet und nutzen unseren Frühbucherrabatt!
30% Steigerung zu 2011! Ich rechne mit rund 3000 aktiven Bikern! Danke!

Neben SportScheck als Titelsponsor haben wir viele neue und alte Partner mit an Board,
soviel vorab, heuer wird wohl JEDER Teilnehmer ein vollwertiges Festival Trikot erhalten!

Danke an SportScheck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (20. März 2012)

Ich freu mich schon. War letztes Jahr schon super und auf die neuen Strecken bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## zozoon (20. März 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde der grobstolligen Geräte!
> Der Schnee ist auf dem Rückzug! Auch wenn ich heute morgen bei Sonnenaufgang per
> Skiern Teile der neuen Abschnitte kontrolliert habe, nimmt die Weiße Pracht langsam aber sicher ab!
> Die Tegernseer Berge (zur Seeseite) sind schon großteils befahrbar,es wuselt geradezu von Radlern um den See!



Freu mich auch schon drauf. Bin echt gespannt wie viele Leute es werden. 
Wie weit gehts denn mit dem Bike Richtung Valepp hinter schon? 
Welche Tegernseer Berge sind denn großteils schon befahrbar? Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass wir noch mindestens 3-4 Wochen warten müssen.


----------



## wallberg (21. März 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> Freu mich auch schon drauf. Bin echt gespannt wie viele Leute es werden.
> Wie weit gehts denn mit dem Bike Richtung Valepp hinter schon?
> Welche Tegernseer Berge sind denn großteils schon befahrbar? Ich hab eher den Eindruck, dass wir noch mindestens 3-4 Wochen warten müssen.




Ja,
ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt!
Ich rechne schon, dass die 3 vorne dran steht!

Valepp ist ab Suttensee noch dicht, Langlaufen und Skifahren ist dort
oben noch auf Prio 1!

Kreuzberg wird bald offen sein, Neureuth und Galaun sollte auf sein, vielleicht
werde ich dies am WE mal in Augenschein nehmen.

Gruß wallberg


----------



## zozoon (21. März 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt!
> Ich rechne schon, dass die 3 vorne dran steht!
> 
> ...



Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass das Teilnehmerlimit erreicht wird und das Festival noch mehr eins der richtig großen Veranstaltungen der Szene wird!

Sei doch so freundlich und gib kurz Bescheid, wie die Verhältnisse sind und was schon so mit dem MTB in den Bergen machbar ist rund um den Tegernsee, wenn du mehr weist bzw. halte uns hier auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## wallberg (22. März 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> Dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass das Teilnehmerlimit erreicht wird und das Festival noch mehr eins der richtig großen Veranstaltungen der Szene wird!
> 
> Sei doch so freundlich und gib kurz Bescheid, wie die Verhältnisse sind und was schon so mit dem MTB in den Bergen machbar ist rund um den Tegernsee, wenn du mehr weist bzw. halte uns hier auf dem Laufenden.



Mach ich, gerne!
War heute morgen auf dem neuen Teilstück der C/D Strecke Sutten Richtung
Rosskopf - per Tourenski ... ich denke wenn das Wetter so bleibt, 
wird es noch rund 4 Wochen dauern bis das meiste weg ist!

Vielleicht regnets ja mal ein paar Tage warm!

Gruß wallberg


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (23. März 2012)

Jetzt habt ihr noch einen mehr. Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal antreten. Hoffe es wird ein geiles Rennen und dass rundrum auch alles passt


----------



## wallberg (26. März 2012)

CubeBiker90 schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr noch einen mehr. Werde dieses Jahr zum ersten mal antreten. Hoffe es wird ein geiles Rennen und dass rundrum auch alles passt



Das freut mich!
Ich hoffe auf eine perfekte Erstveranstaltung bei uns - vorsicht, kann süchtig machen!
Für welche Runde bist Du gemeldet?

wallberg


----------



## ]:-> (26. März 2012)

Hallo,
wie meldet man sich denn an, wenn man die Ritchey Saisonkarte hat?

Danke und Grüße

EDIT: Antwort: Saisonkarten-Nr und Teilnehmer ID in das "Kommentar-Feld"


----------



## Stef89 (1. April 2012)

bekommt man beim Marathon auch noch spätentschlossen einen Startplatz oder ist er schon früh ausgebucht ?


----------



## wallberg (2. Mai 2012)

Stef89 schrieb:


> bekommt man beim Marathon auch noch spätentschlossen einen Startplatz oder ist er schon früh ausgebucht ?



Falls das Limit nicht erreicht ist, kannst Du jede der 5 Strecken bis 1h
vor Start nachmelden!

wallberg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (9. Mai 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Falls das Limit nicht erreicht ist, kannst Du jede der 5 Strecken bis 1h
> vor Start nachmelden!
> 
> wallberg!



Der Schnee weicht langsam!
A bis auf Weidberg offen
B bis auf Schinder offen
C wie B und Setzbergquerung
D wie C
E offen

Samstag Streckenkontrolle D!

stefan


----------



## Asko (9. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man ausserhalb der geführten Streckenbesichtugung  die A Strecke mal testen will?
Laut der Beschreibung ist der Weissach Damm für Radler normalerweise gesperrt.
Wie lang ist denn dieses Stück? Kann man das problemlos umfahren?


----------



## zozoon (9. Mai 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Der Schnee weicht langsam!
> A bis auf Weidberg offen
> B bis auf Schinder offen
> C wie B und Setzbergquerung
> ...



wenns auf der B komplett geht, also auch der Schinder, dann gib bitte Bescheid. Dann werde ich mal ne Testrunde drehen.


----------



## zozoon (9. Mai 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man ausserhalb der geführten Streckenbesichtugung  die A Strecke mal testen will?
> Laut der Beschreibung ist der Weissach Damm für Radler normalerweise gesperrt.
> Wie lang ist denn dieses Stück? Kann man das problemlos umfahren?



unter uns gesagt: fahrs einfach. sind nur ein paar meter.


----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man ausserhalb der geführten Streckenbesichtugung  die A Strecke mal testen will?
> Laut der Beschreibung ist der Weissach Damm für Radler normalerweise gesperrt.
> Wie lang ist denn dieses Stück? Kann man das problemlos umfahren?



Kein Problem. 
Halte Dich flußaufwärts links von der Weissach und fahre durch die Weissachauen (entgegen der B/C/D) bis zur SchwaigerAlm, dann in
den Fußweg wie im Verlauf der A!

Gruß wallberg


----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> wenns auf der B komplett geht, also auch der Schinder, dann gib bitte Bescheid. Dann werde ich mal ne Testrunde drehen.



Fahre Samstag D  
melde mich am WE über alle Streckenzustände!

Auf der B (Weidberg) waren am Montag noch 2,6km nicht fahrbar.
Doch der warme Regen und die Wärme setzen dem Schnee gerade sehr zu ...

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> unter uns gesagt: fahrs einfach. sind nur ein paar meter.



Hallo zozoon,
bitte nicht - das macht nur Probleme, für uns alle!

Ich vermesse sogar im halbdunkeln und bei schlechtem Wetter ...

wallberg


----------



## DieBremse (10. Mai 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Fahre Samstag D
> melde mich am WE über alle Streckenzustände!
> 
> Auf der B (Weidberg) waren am Montag noch 2,6km nicht fahrbar.
> ...



SUPER, Danke Wallberg! Ich würde gern am Sonntag die B fahren, gib doch möglichst noch am Samstag bescheid wie es gelaufen ist. 
Grüße Jörg


----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2012)

DieBremse schrieb:


> SUPER, Danke Wallberg! Ich würde gern am Sonntag die B fahren, gib doch möglichst noch am Samstag bescheid wie es gelaufen ist.
> Grüße Jörg



Mach ich,gerne!

wallberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zozoon (10. Mai 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Hallo zozoon,
> bitte nicht - das macht nur Probleme, für uns alle!
> 
> Ich vermesse sogar im halbdunkeln und bei schlechtem Wetter ...
> ...



sorry, habs verwechselt. 
den weißachdamm natürlich nicht befahren.


----------



## wallberg (10. Mai 2012)

zozoon schrieb:


> sorry, habs verwechselt.
> den weißachdamm natürlich nicht befahren.



Danke!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (12. Mai 2012)

So, getan! Brrrrrrrr.
Nach ich gestern auf über 1200m im Schatten auf der B
Runde bei 31°C im Schnee wanderte, hab ich mir heute auf der B/C/D beinah den A... abgefroren!

E schneefrei - nass
A Weidberg ab 1100m einzelne Schneefelder, gesammt 900m zu Fuß!
B Unterhalb der Schinders in Österreich auf ca.1150-1300m einzelne Schneefelder, geammt ca.200m
C wie B
D wie B&C

Alles in allem siehts gut aus, halt alles noch oder jetzt wieder batzig und tief, aber ich bin zuversichtlich!

Die Abfahrten der A (Duslau-Kirchberg) und auch vom Schinder zur BayrAlm sind aktuell recht anspruchsvoll, evtl. werden diese noch entschärft.

Passt bitte auf abgestürtes Altholz und Steine auf, liegen weit verteilt noch
auf allen Strecken!

Ab BayrAlm Langenau wird gerade unser neuer Trial angelegt! Probefahren!!! 6km glaub ich!

Sturzfreie Vorbereitung und SONNE!

wallberg


----------



## DieBremse (12. Mai 2012)

@ Wallberg

Respekt! Habe schon damit gerechnet, dass Ihr die Streckenbesichtigung bei dem SauWetter auf morgen verlegt  ...

Danke für die Tipps, freu mich aufs Tegernseer Tal morgen bei etwas besserem Wetter!

Es Grüßt die Bremse


----------



## wallberg (13. Mai 2012)

Warst am Zentralparkplatz?
Hab dort ein paar eifrige getroffen!

Schwing mich nochmal auf den Wallberg


wallberg


----------



## DieBremse (13. Mai 2012)

@ Wallberg...
wir haben direkt am Birkenmoos geparkt, kurz vor dem "Gletscher"... sind die komplette B abgefahren und hatten wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter, die paar Schneefelder haben wir auch gut gemeistert. 
Allerdings der Trail vom Schinder runter nach Kreut is echt hackelig... aber recht gut zu fahren...
Nächste Woche hängen wir noch den Wallberg (Die Sau!) dran...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallberg (14. Mai 2012)

DieBremse schrieb:


> @ Wallberg...
> wir haben direkt am Birkenmoos geparkt, kurz vor dem "Gletscher"... sind die komplette B abgefahren und hatten wirklich Glück mit dem Wetter, die paar Schneefelder haben wir auch gut gemeistert.
> Allerdings der Trail vom Schinder runter nach Kreut is echt hackelig... aber recht gut zu fahren...
> Nächste Woche hängen wir noch den Wallberg (Die Sau!) dran...
> Grüße



Freut mich!

Schöne Woche.

wallberg


----------



## bikertom (17. Mai 2012)

wollte mir gerade die Strecke D auf meinen Edge 500 laden, aber leider kann man die Strecke nicht als crs downloaden. Is ja normal kein Problem, aber die Konvertierung von GPX auf  CRS mit GPSIES geht einfach nicht. Die Strecke wird zwar Konvertiert, ist aber nur noch ein Strich 

Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben oder die CRS datei posten? 

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Stef89 (17. Mai 2012)

war schon mal jemand auf dem Campingplatz am Tegernsee, bekommt man dort noch gut spontan einen Platz ?


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (18. Mai 2012)

Wie schaut´s denn auf der Strecke aus...? Hat ja noch mal ordentlich geschneit die letzten Tage. Langsam nervt´s...!!!


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2012)

bikertom schrieb:


> wollte mir gerade die Strecke D auf meinen Edge 500 laden, aber leider kann man die Strecke nicht als crs downloaden. Is ja normal kein Problem, aber die Konvertierung von GPX auf  CRS mit GPSIES geht einfach nicht. Die Strecke wird zwar Konvertiert, ist aber nur noch ein Strich
> 
> Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben oder die CRS datei posten?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Moin,
kannst Du bei gpsies nicht "auf Garmin" direkt laden? Hab nen 800er Edge,
das klappt sogar bei mir!

wallberg


----------



## wallberg (18. Mai 2012)

Steppenwolf39 schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn auf der Strecke aus...? Hat ja noch mal ordentlich geschneit die letzten Tage. Langsam nervt´s...!!!



Ja, Tourenski nicht vergessen!
Waren gestern auf B/C/D unterweg, am Schinder hat´s auf 1100-1300m
ca.40-60cm Neuschnee (!) - aber bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist dieser
sicherlich bis Montag wieder weg. Gerstern morgen hatten wir 3°C um 9Uhr!

Ich denke positiv, dass die Strecken kommende Woche in gutem Zustand sind! Überschuhe nicht vergessen!

wallberg


----------



## zozoon (18. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info. Wollt jetzt dann los auf die B. Aber das soviel neuschnee ist hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Naja dann biege ich im valepp zum spitzingsee ab.


----------



## ]:-> (18. Mai 2012)

Stef89 schrieb:


> war schon mal jemand auf dem Campingplatz am Tegernsee, bekommt man dort noch gut spontan einen Platz ?



Meinst du Camping Wallberg? Das war mit Zelt garkein Problem. War locker genug Platz.


----------



## pug304 (18. Mai 2012)

bikertom schrieb:


> wollte mir gerade die Strecke D auf meinen Edge 500 laden, aber leider kann man die Strecke nicht als crs downloaden. Is ja normal kein Problem, aber die Konvertierung von GPX auf  CRS mit GPSIES geht einfach nicht. Die Strecke wird zwar Konvertiert, ist aber nur noch ein Strich
> 
> Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben oder die CRS datei posten?
> 
> Gruß, Tom



Tom, dös isch doch ganz oifach 

von hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=urxzuoxaehdfvzgq das ganze als Garmin TCX runterladen. das TCX File schiebst auf den Edge in das Verzeichnis garmin\newfiles. Beim nächsten Start wird die neue Strecke automatisch konvertiert.


----------



## Deleted 160414 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte einen Startplatz für die A-Strecke für 27 Euro abzugeben. 
Bin leider beruflich verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieBremse (18. Mai 2012)

wallberg schrieb:


> Die Abfahrten der A (Duslau-Kirchberg) und auch vom Schinder zur BayrAlm sind aktuell recht anspruchsvoll, evtl. werden diese noch entschärft.
> 
> 
> wallberg



@Wallberg...

bleibt dieser Trail nun so betehen? Letztes WE war er doch etwas matschig, wenn über diesen Trail 1000 MTBler heizen könnte es am Ende ungefähr so wie letztes Jahr am Stinkergraben aussehen... Allerdings gibt es ja kaum eine Alternative an dieser Stelle??!!

Grüße


----------



## zozoon (18. Mai 2012)

wie ist denn der trail im vergleich zum letzten jahr am stinkergraben zu sehen bzw. einzuschätzen? schwerer/kniffliger oder eher leichter? 

wollte es heute eigentlich fahren, aber da hat es ja echt ordentlich schnee runtergelassen. bin dann in valepp lieber zum spitzingsee und über obere firstalm wieder rüber zum tegernsee....wobei ich mir dabei auch recht nasse füsse geholt habe (20 cm Schnee am freudenreichsattel)


----------



## Stef89 (18. Mai 2012)

wie sind den die Trails auf der Sparkassen-Strecke (B) so vom Schwierigkeitsgrad ?


----------



## bikertom (18. Mai 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> Tom, dös isch doch ganz oifach
> 
> von hier http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=urxzuoxaehdfvzgq das ganze als Garmin TCX runterladen. das TCX File schiebst auf den Edge in das Verzeichnis garmin\newfiles. Beim nächsten Start wird die neue Strecke automatisch konvertiert.



A`Traum hab es gestern noch mit der Strecke C versucht und die konnte ich konvertieren. Bei der D wollte es einfach nicht funzen. 

Danke!


----------



## pug304 (19. Mai 2012)

bei mir ging die D ohne Probleme...


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (20. Mai 2012)

War jemand am WE auf den Strecken unterwegs? Gibt´s da überhaupt eine Chance, die D Strecke schneefrei zu kriegen?


----------



## bikemibu (20. Mai 2012)

Servus.
Ich war am Donnerstag auf der Strecke unterwegs. Im nachhinein völliger Unsinn, weil man hätte sich ja denken können, dass es über Nacht geschneit hat  Aber es war viel krasser, als ich erwartet hab. Aufn Schinder rauf war bis 1200 also wunderbar, aber dann nur noch Schnee. Einfach unfahrbar mit teilweise 30cm tiefem Schnee. Nach 5km Schieben und Tragen, auch fast den gazen Trail runter waren die Schuhe pitschnass und die Stimmung im Keller. Klar selber Schuld, aber den Spuren nach zu urteilen, waren einige vor uns auch nicht schlauer  Ich kann mir wirklich kaum vorstellen, dass der Trail bis zum 3.6. fahrbar sein wird. Des gibt a gscheide Sauerei!


----------



## DieBremse (21. Mai 2012)

Oiso, wir waren gestern auf der B und anschließend auf dem Wallberg. Die B war komplett und durchweg (bis auf 10m Schneefeld am Schinder) fahrbar. Der Trail vom Schinder runter Richtung Kreut (BayrAlm?) ist zwar fahrbar, allerdings sehr feucht und matschig. Desweiteren liegt da viel Geäst und vereinzelt sind ordentliche Löcher drin. Ob man da 1000 MTBler durchicken soll ist fraglich... Aber so wie ich die Orga kenne lassen die sich bestimmt etwas einfallen.
Vom Wallberg runter zur Valepp ist noch ein riesiges Schneefeld mit bestimmt 200m länge.

Grüße


----------



## deathmetal (21. Mai 2012)

Mal eine Frage abseits der Streckenbedingungen: 

Kann man sich die Startunterlagen von jemanden mit abholen lassen? Kann sein, das ich am Samstag zu spät ankomme und möchte nicht am Sonntag in der Früh "Stress" haben. 
Wenn ja, was muss ich dieser Person alles mitgeben oder wem bescheid geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpinbiking (23. Mai 2012)

Servus,
war auch am Sonntag auf der C-Strecke unterwegs. Der Weg von der Sutten runter war noch unter Schnee begraben und der Trail zum Baraibl noch etwas matschig, ansonsten alles bestens. Leichte Schneereste oben kurz vorm Traileinstieg, mehr nicht. Die Rodelbahn ist staubtrocken und war am Montag durchwegs fahrbar.
Sind diesmal richtig gute Rampen dabei...


----------



## marzan (24. Mai 2012)

Hi, bin morgen auf der B Strecke unterwegs, ohne navi.
Werde ich den Trailanfang (am Schinder am Ende des Anstieges) leicht finden, bzw. ist es bereits beschildert? Werde dann morgen über Verhältniße berichten.
Zweitenes, ein B-Startplatz habe ich abzugeben, jemand interessiert?
Danke, Marzan


----------



## PST (25. Mai 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage abseits der Streckenbedingungen:
> 
> Kann man sich die Startunterlagen von jemanden mit abholen lassen? Kann sein, das ich am Samstag zu spät ankomme und möchte nicht am Sonntag in der Früh "Stress" haben.
> Wenn ja, was muss ich dieser Person alles mitgeben oder wem bescheid geben?



Servus,

Laut der Haftungsauschlusserklärung (http://www.mtb-festival.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Haftungsausschluss_2012.pdf)
 geht das mit einer Kopie des Personalausweises 
und (davon gehe ich aus) eben der ausgefüllten Erklärung. 

Grüße und bis zum Marathon,
pst


----------



## deathmetal (25. Mai 2012)

PST schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Laut der Haftungsauschlusserklärung (http://www.mtb-festival.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Haftungsausschluss_2012.pdf)
> geht das mit einer Kopie des Personalausweises
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. Leider schon hinfällig, da meine "Abholerin" nun doch nicht fährt, aber wohl meine Vorlesung passend zu Ende sein sollte


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (26. Mai 2012)

B Strecke in Topzustand! 
Ganz schön kernige Rampen am Anfang, keine langweiligen Forstwege zu Beginn.
Auch der Trail vom Schinder ist komplett fahrbar, allenfalls 10 Meter sind noch so tief bazig, dass ich mal großräumig außenrum durch den Wald geschoben habe...
Schon jetzt großes Lob an die Veranstalter: durch die neue Streckenführung wird das Rennen noch mal aufgewertet!!!
Weiss jemand, ob der neu angelegte Trail von der Langenau nach Kreuth Teil der Strecke sein wird? Dürfte etwas eng sein für so viele Leute...


----------



## ]:-> (28. Mai 2012)

Ich frag mal vorsichtig welchen Zustand die C bei Regen so erwarten ließe - viel glitschige Wurzeln und Schlamm?

Bitte bitte tut was gegen dieses Nordpol-Tief das uaf dem weg nach Süden ist und uns Ende der Woche erreichen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (28. Mai 2012)

soeben mal die A Strecke abgefahren. An sich ganz nett, die Auffahrt geht super und ist sehr angenehm zu fahren. Aber sollen über den Trail wirklich die ganzen Leute runter?? Wenn das die nächsten Tage noch arg regnet, und auch zum Marathon schlechtes Wetter gemeldet ist, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ob das vernünftig ist?


----------



## pug304 (28. Mai 2012)

]:->;9547101 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mal vorsichtig welchen Zustand die C bei Regen so erwarten ließe - viel glitschige Wurzeln und Schlamm?
> 
> Bitte bitte tut was gegen dieses Nordpol-Tief das uaf dem weg nach Süden ist und uns Ende der Woche erreichen soll



anti regen tanz? anti schneematsch tanz?


----------



## trailblazer (29. Mai 2012)

Servus,

eine kurze Frage zum zeitlichen Ablauf:
Wann startet denn die B Strecke und bis wann muss man sich akkreditiert haben? Auf der Homepage stehen verschiedene Zeiten:

Bei "Nachmeldung" steht: 
"..bis jeweils 30 Minuten vor dem jeweiligen Start möglich (Strecke D bis 8:30 Uhr, Strecke C bis 9:00 Uhr, Strecke B bis 9:30 Uhr, Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke bis 10:30 Uhr)"

Im "Programm" steht aber:
08:00 Uhr 	Start Samsung-Strecke (D)
08:45 Uhr 	Start Auto Eder-Strecke (C)
09:15 Uhr 	Start Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke (A)
10:00 Uhr 	Start E-Werk-Strecke (E)
11:00 Uhr 	Start Sparkassen-Strecke (B)/ Deutscher-Sparkassen-Bike-Marathon

Weiter oben hat wallberg geschrieben, dass man sich bis 1h vor Start nachmelden kann..?

Wer hat denn nun Recht ?


----------



## PST (30. Mai 2012)

Hi trailblazer,

Ich verlasse mich jetzt mal auf den Newsletter vom 25.05.
Dort ist folgendes vermerkt:

Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung

Wo: Eventzelt auf dem Festivalgelände/ Sportplatz Birkenmoos in Rottach-Egern, Birkenmoostraße 14

Samstag, 2. Juni 2012
08:00  11:00 Uhr: Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung kids on bike Cup presented byDAS TEGERNSEE U5 bis U13
08:00  13:00 Uhr: Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung kids on bike Cup presented by DAS TEGERNSEE U15, U17
08:00  15:00 Uhr: Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung HAIBIKE UPHILL CONTeST
ab 15:00 Uhr Nachmeldung HAIBIKE UPHILL CONTeST beim Quick-Check In Schalter beim Start
10:00  20:00 Uhr: Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung MTB-Marathon

Sonntag, 3. Juni 2012
ab 06:00 Uhr: Akkreditierung und Nachmeldung MTB-Marathon
Nachmeldung:
bis 07:30 Uhr: Samsung-Strecke (D)
bis 08:15 Uhr: Auto Eder-Strecke (C)
bis 08:45 Uhr: Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke (A)
bis 09:30 Uhr: E-Werk-Strecke (E)
bis 10:30 Uhr: Auto-Eder-Strecke (B)

-------------------------------------------

Startaufstellungen:
Sportplatz Birkenmoos, Rottach-Egern

ab 07:30 Uhr: Startaufstellung Samsung-Strecke (D)
08:00 Uhr: Start Samsung-Strecke (D)
ab 08:15 Uhr: Startaufstellung Auto Eder-Strecke (C)
08:45 Uhr: Start Auto Eder-Strecke (C)
ab 09:00 Uhr: Startaufstellung Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke (A)
09:15 Uhr: Start Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke (A)
ab 09:30 Uhr: Startaufstellung E-Werk-Strecke (E)
10:00 Uhr: Start E-Werk-Strecke (E)
ab 10:30 Uhr Uhr: Startaufstellung Sparkassen-Strecke (B)
11:00 Uhr: Start Sparkassen-Strecke (B)

Dann bis Sonntag!! 

LG,
Patrick


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

aktuelle Streckenänderungen aufgrund der bisherigen Wetterlage:

                                                                                                                                             Liebe Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer,
 leider hat es in den letzten Tagen im Tegernseer Tal sehr kräftige  Regenschauer gegeben, daher müssen wir bei der Auto Eder-Strecke (C) und  der Samsung-Strecke (D) sowie auf der Park-Hotel Egerner Höfe-Strecke  (A) einige wichtige Streckenänderungen vornehmen.
 Strecke C/D: Der Bereich Wallberg/Rodelbahn ist durch den Regen  extrem ausgewaschen und in der Kürze der Zeit nicht reparabel, daher  wird die Auffahrt zum Wallberg-Sattel aus der Streckenführung genommen.  Die neue Route wird dann direkt nach der Auffahrt Setzberg über den  Winterweg zur Wallberg-Talstation verlaufen. Dadurch werden sich die  Höhenmeter jeweils um ca. 250 hm reduzieren.
 Strecke A: Die bisherige Abfahrt H3 wird durch den H2 ersetzt. Der H3  ist aufgrund der Witterungsverhältnisse in sehr schlechtem Zustand und  wird daher durch den H2 ersetzt. Der H2 ist gut befahrbar, bei Regen  solltet Ihr sehr aufmerksam fahren, da es zu glatten Bereichen kommen  kann. Von der Streckenlänge und den Höhenmetern ergen sich dadurch keine  nennenswerten Änderungen.
 Wir bitten dies zu beachten. Selbstverständlich wird Euch das  Streckenpersonal den richtigen Weg weisen und die Streckenbeschilderung  ist ebenfalls dementsprechend abgeändert.
 Wir wünschen Euch viel Erfolg!




nun meine Frage: wenn der Trail auf der A nun gesperrt ist, gehts dann dort ganz normal aufm Forstweg weiter runter?


----------



## PST (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ramona,

der H2 ist, wenn ich es richtig verstehe, der Trail aus den letzten Jahren.
Siehe auch diese Strecke: http://www.absolut-gps.com/tour/por..._MountainBIKE_Festival_Tegernseer_Tal_Ritchey

(der Trail geht also etwas oberhalb los und quert einmal die Forststraße)
LG,
Patrick


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

hmmm. bin die strecke am montag abgefahren. ist das dann nun ein anderer Trail? letztes jahr war das ja ne komplett andere strecke, von dem her weiß ich gar nicht was nun sache ist...


----------



## powderJO (30. Mai 2012)

ist doch total egal - man fährt einfach dahin, wohin einen die pfeile und ordner leiten. fertig.


----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

@powderJO:
jedem das seine


----------



## PST (30. Mai 2012)

Vergleiche doch mal beide Strecken (A 2012 
(kurz nach dem höchsten Punkt) 
mit C 2011 == mein Link vom vorherigen Post) 
im Abschnitt Weidberg-Kreuth
miteinander, dann siehst du ja den Unterschied

Also konkret auf deine Frage:
Es ist ein Trail und keine Forstwegabfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (30. Mai 2012)

PST schrieb:


> Vergleiche doch mal beide Strecken (A 2012
> (kurz nach dem höchsten Punkt)
> mit C 2011 == mein Link vom vorherigen Post)
> im Abschnitt Weidberg-Kreuth
> ...



danke für die freundliche Info!


----------



## PST (30. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist doch total egal - man fährt einfach dahin, wohin einen die pfeile und ordner leiten. fertig.



So ist es, und genau da machen die ja
auch immer einen super Job


----------



## bikehumanumest (30. Mai 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ist doch total egal - man fährt einfach dahin, wohin einen die pfeile und ordner leiten. fertig.



fährst Du am Tegernsee ? 

JOE


----------



## ]:-> (30. Mai 2012)

Der H2/H3 ist auf der C nicht dabei?


----------



## alexanderZ (30. Mai 2012)

Am Ende der Auffahrt endet auch die StraÃe und wir stechen steil bergab  in eine anspruchsvolle Abfahrt auf deutschen Boden â 500 m schwere  Trialpassage. Schiebende bitte nachfolgende Mutige passieren lassen â  einspurig.

--> hat sich hier jemand im tippwahn verschrieben, oder sind das 500meter TRIAL (rumgehopse) ?!? kann jemand ein foto des streckenabschnitts posten, oder ist das einfach nur verblocktes gelÃ¤nde? meinte da jemand "trailpassage" ?


----------



## PST (31. Mai 2012)

]:->;9555450 schrieb:
			
		

> Der H2/H3 ist auf der C nicht dabei?



Nein, die Strecke geht ja bei B, C und D Richtung AUT und kommt von 
Südosten nach Kreuth (also von der anderen Talseite).

Nur die B geht zur Schwarzentenn und weiter zur Weidberg und 
dann auf den Trail.

Siehe auch hier die Strecken:
http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-festival/ausschreibung/strecke/


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## powderJO (31. Mai 2012)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> fährst Du am Tegernsee ?
> 
> JOE



ja. gemeldet auf der langen - kann aber sein, dass ich ummelde. hängt ein bißchen am wetter. bin halt noch nicht ganz fit nach dem bekackten virus und möchte ungern einen rückfall erleben. 2 tage kh haben gereicht für den rest meines lebens. :kotz:


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (31. Mai 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> Am Ende der Auffahrt endet auch die Straße und wir stechen steil bergab  in eine anspruchsvolle Abfahrt auf deutschen Boden  500 m schwere  Trialpassage. Schiebende bitte nachfolgende Mutige passieren lassen   einspurig.
> 
> --> hat sich hier jemand im tippwahn verschrieben, oder sind das 500meter TRIAL (rumgehopse) ?!? kann jemand ein foto des streckenabschnitts posten, oder ist das einfach nur verblocktes gelände? meinte da jemand "trailpassage" ?



Macht wenig Sinn über fahrbar/schwer etc. zu schreiben, denn das ist ja immer eine sehr subjektive Sache. 
Wer fahrtechnisch gut drauf ist, wird den Trail auch bei Nässe fahren. Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Wer die letzten Jahre seinen Spaß hatte auf der Trailabfahrt vom Setzberg und auf der Trailabfahrt Weidbergalm nach Kreuth, der wird auch dieses Jahr begeistert sein!

Alle anderen schieben halt das Stück, auch nicht so tragisch. So lange sie die Fahrenden vorbei lassen...;-)

Viel Spaß an alle!!!


----------



## bikemibu (31. Mai 2012)

Seh ich auch so.
Gabel voll ausfahren, Dämpfer auf, Sattel runter und los geht die wilde Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naishy (31. Mai 2012)

Frage, die Strecke kreuzt sich nach ca. 3km einmal (Start und Zieleinlauf)

Da die Strecke A um 09:15 startet und Strecke B um 11:00, besteht hier kein Risiko das sich die beiden in die Quere kommen?


----------



## bikemibu (1. Juni 2012)

Ja zeitlich könnte das schon passen, dass die aufeinandertreffen, aber die Strecken kommen ja eher zusammen und A biegt dann halt nach 50m links ab, während die Bler grad aus weiterfahren. Muss halt jeder ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen, auch wenn das manchem abitionierten Amateurrennfahrer ein bisschen schwer fällt


----------



## trailblazer (1. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich trocknet der Trail vom Schinder runter noch etwas bis Sonntag, dann macht's da echt Spaß.

Gestern war alles extrem rutschig und speziell im steilen oberen Teil des Trails war fahren abschittweise nicht möglich. Da nützt die beste Fahrtechnik nichts, wenn beide Räder nur noch über Matsch schliddern. Unten ist es ja flacher aber dafür sehr nass, und man muss bei der Traumkombi Holz + Wasser einfach sehr aufpassen. Aber da kommt man dann doch wieder recht gut voran.

Egal, es soll ja Sa/So recht sonnig werden! 
Bin bin echt gespannt wie der Trail aussieht, nachdem die D und C da rüber sind..

Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder ein super Event!


----------



## Stef89 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich werde schon Morgen am Tegernsee sein ist noch jemand schon Samstag da ?


----------



## naishy (1. Juni 2012)

bikemibu schrieb:


> Ja zeitlich könnte das schon passen, dass die  aufeinandertreffen, aber die Strecken kommen ja eher zusammen und A  biegt dann halt nach 50m links ab, während die Bler grad aus  weiterfahren. Muss halt jeder ein bisschen Rücksicht nehmen, auch wenn  das manchem abitionierten Amateurrennfahrer ein bisschen schwer fällt



Dann bin ich mal gespannt.




Stef89 schrieb:


> Ich werde schon Morgen am Tegernsee sein ist noch jemand schon Samstag da ?



Bin auch bereits ab Morgen Mittag vor Ort.


----------



## Asko (1. Juni 2012)

Wir werden morgen so gegen 15 Uhr aufkreuzen schätz ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2012)

@Asko:
übernachtet ihr?


----------



## Asko (1. Juni 2012)

Jup

Mein Arbeitskollege hat nen Bus wo man drin pennen kann. 
Am Sonntag erst hinzufahren wäre uns zu stressig.


----------



## Asko (3. Juni 2012)

Schön wars.
Hätte echt ned geglaubt das des Wetter sogut mitspielt, besser gings ja fast ned.

Organistionstechnisch gibts von meiner Seite nichts zu meckern.
Einzig der geänderte Trail der A Strecke war nicht unbedingt angenehmer zu fahren als der alte, jedenfalls am Montag als wir ihn abgefahren hatten.


Hab leider die Startaufstellung der A Strecke komplett verpennt und musste dann recht weit hinten starten.
Nächstes Jahr werde ich mich wohl an die B Strecke wagen. War mir dieses Jahr einfach noch zu unsicher da ich mich letzten Monat erst angemeldet hab für die ganze Sache. 
Aber jetz weiß ich wenigstens fürs nächste mal bescheid, war aufjedenfall eine gute Erfahrung


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Juni 2012)

Kann asko nur zustimmen. 
Super Event, super Orga.
 Den Trail fand ich auch unangenehm. Bei Trockenheit sicher super.

Den Schwachmat mit dem 3Rad ( Liegerad)  der wie ein Irrer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste über den Platz gerast ist kann man getrost für nächstes Jahr "ausladen"


----------



## Asko (3. Juni 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Den Schwachmat mit dem 3Rad ( Liegerad)  der wie ein Irrer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste über den Platz gerast ist kann man getrost für nächstes Jahr "ausladen"



Der Typ is mir auch richtig auf die Nerven gegangen. Was für ein Vollhonk


----------



## deathmetal (3. Juni 2012)

Fands heute euch sehr gut. Wetter, Stimmung und Orga waren echt gut 
Ist immer gut an den Tegernsee zu kommen


----------



## gmak (3. Juni 2012)

Ergebnisse


----------



## deathmetal (3. Juni 2012)

Die sind aber von 2011!!


----------



## zozoon (3. Juni 2012)

Fands auch recht in Ordnung. Wäre hätte beim Start der B-Strecke gedacht, dass das Wetter dann doch noch so hält. Die neue Strecke fand ich auch gut und vorallem landschaftlich -wenn man mal was mitbekommen hat- hat die natürlich auch einiges zu bieten. Der Trail vom Schinder runter war zwar unnötig (ich mag solch Schieberei einfach nicht), aber irgendwie mussten wir ja da runter. War auf jeden Fall besser wie letztes Jahr der Stinkergraben. Die Orga und das Festivalgelände wieder Top. Da fühlt man sich wohl. Weiter so.


----------



## gmak (3. Juni 2012)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Die sind aber von 2011!!



war ein falscher link, jetzt müsste es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (3. Juni 2012)

http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Results/Results_PDF2012/20120603Tegernsee/20110603TegernseerTal.htm

2012


----------



## deathmetal (3. Juni 2012)

Steht zwar noch 2011 dran, passt aber. 
Danke


----------



## lotus1990 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich fands auch super, auch die neue Lösung für den Zugang zum Festivalgelände fand ich gut.
Mir persönlich hat der Tail auf der A-Strecke besser gefallen als die eigentliche Strecke, ich hab noch nie auf nem Trial so viel Überholt wie dieses mal, lag wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass viele nicht die richtigen Reifen drauf hatten.


----------



## CHA23 (3. Juni 2012)

Fand den A-Trail okay zum fahren, aber durch die Nässe in Kombi mit Fels nicht unbedingt um dort schnell zu fahren. Andere waren dort wohl mutiger, hab einige Plätze verloren.

Anyway gute Orga, schönes Event. Ich muss mich nur noch daran gewöhnen, dass die zu viel MTB-ler, auch in der Spitzengruppe, nicht gerade kompatibel für Gruppenfahrten mit 35 Sachen und mehr sind. Wird immer wieder unnötig gefährlich, wenn Kurven geschnitten werden und hin und her gehoppst wird.


----------



## Stef89 (3. Juni 2012)

War ein super Organisiertes Event nur die Startzeit der B war etwas spät.
Der Trail auf der B war eine schöne Schlammparty


----------



## Asko (4. Juni 2012)

Fernsehbericht vom BR

http://www.br.de/fernsehen/bayerisc.../mountainbike-festival-tegernseer-tal100.html



Ich werd mir aufjedenfall für nächstes Jahr Reifentechnisch was überlegen müssen wenns wieder so rutschig/schlammig wird. 
War irgendwie schon bischen ärgerlich wieviel Zeit ich am Trail hab liegen lassen. Bestimmt von 6 oder 7 Leuten überholt worden die ich vorher am Berg abgehängt hatte.
Vorallen da ich wie ich vorher gesehn hab auch nur 50 Sekunden vom 3. Platz meiner Altersklasse entfernt war, naja hauptsache Spass hats gemacht 
Am Vortag beim Essen meinte ein Tischnachbar noch es wäre ein "Flowtrail" auf der A Strecke


----------



## Pedan (4. Juni 2012)

kann nur meinen Vorrednern recht geben. Sehr gut organisierte, sehr entspannte Veranstaltung! 

 War meine erste Teilnahme, wird aber sicher nicht die letzte sein...

Eine Frage hab ich mir im Ziel aber noch gestellt: Wird die Zeit mit den Transpondern vom Überqueren der Start- zur Ziellinie ermittelt, oder ab Startzeit bis zum überfahren der Ziellinie? Mein Tacho hat nämlich ne viertel Stunde Unterschied zum offiziellen Ergebnis (was bei nem Cyclosport auch als Meßungenauigkeit zählen könte )


----------



## Nidabaya (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
super Veranstaltung.
Frage:Bin D gefahren und mein Garmin Oregon hat "nur" 3000hm angezeigt?
Meine Frau fuhr B und ihr Oregon hat 1300hm angezeigt ?
Was stimmt jetzt die garmins oder die Ausschreibung?
Hat jemand noch andere Aufzeichnungen?


----------



## deathmetal (4. Juni 2012)

@Pedan: Es wurde gesagt, dass die Zeit vom Überqueren der Startlinie bis zum Ziel gemessen wird (Nerrozeit)

@Nidabaya: Bin die C gefahren und hatte ca. 2040Hm aufm Tacho. Deckte sich mit anderen die auch die C gefahren sind und die ich drauf angesprochen hatte. War bei mir letztes Jahr auch so, das weniger aufm Tacho war als ausgeschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

Bei der A Runde hat es mir auch nur 750hm angezeigt.


----------



## Stef89 (4. Juni 2012)

mein Polar CS400 kommt auf Strecke B auf 1235hm, fande den längeren Anstieg übrigens sehr schön zu fahren.


----------



## Pedan (4. Juni 2012)

mein Barometer kam auch nur auf ~2100 hm auf der C-Strecke. Allerdings wurden da ja auch 250 hm gekürzt --> ca 2300 hm; womit eine Differenz von ~10% da wäre.
Das die Druckmessung von der GPS-Höhenmessung abweicht kann ich mir schon noch erklären. Zumal das Wetter gestern vermutlich noch für die ein oder andere Druckschwankung gesorgt hat...aber das meine Uhr anders geht???Ich war zwar gefühlt sehr schnell aber sicher noch weit entfernt von Lichtgeschwindigkeit


----------



## pug304 (4. Juni 2012)

Pedan schrieb:


> kann nur meinen Vorrednern recht geben. Sehr gut organisierte, sehr entspannte Veranstaltung!
> 
> War meine erste Teilnahme, wird aber sicher nicht die letzte sein...
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich mir im Ziel aber noch gestellt: Wird die Zeit mit den Transpondern vom Überqueren der Start- zur Ziellinie ermittelt, oder ab Startzeit bis zum überfahren der Ziellinie? Mein Tacho hat nämlich ne viertel Stunde Unterschied zum offiziellen Ergebnis (was bei nem Cyclosport auch als Meßungenauigkeit zählen könte )



bei mir war die per Garmin Edge gestoppte Zeit auch ca. 5 min schneller als die ALGE-Zeit. Nachdem das für die meisten anderen aber auch gilt bleibt es bei der Platzierung  Aus meiner Sicht wurde nicht die Netto Zeit angegeben.


----------



## Pedan (4. Juni 2012)

pug304 schrieb:


> bei mir war die per Garmin Edge gestoppte Zeit auch ca. 5 min schneller als die ALGE-Zeit. Nachdem das für die meisten anderen aber auch gilt bleibt es bei der Platzierung  Aus meiner Sicht wurde nicht die Netto Zeit angegeben.



Ok...also war ich nicht allein. Um die Platzierung gehts mir ja nicht (ich gratuliere gerne jedem der vor mir ins Ziel kommt  ), mein Ego wollte nur wissen, wie schnell/langsam ich war.


----------



## chayenne06 (4. Juni 2012)

persönliche Bilder beim sportografen sind bereits online!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2012)

Hi,
war wiedermal eine rundum tolle Veranstaltung - da machts dann einfach Spass.
Anreisen, Startunterlagen holen und um nix mehr kümmern müssen: Abendessen, Frühstücken, Rennen fahren, nochmal Essen - herrlich. Dazu Sponser-Verpflegung und rundum supernette Helfer. 


Diese hm Abweihungen nerven mich auch, ob bei Transalp, in Riva oder sonst wo. Ich finde über 300hm Differenz zu viel, zumal der Garmin im vgl. zum Polar ja sogar noch gutmütig aufzeichnet.
Bzgl. der Zeitnahme, beim mir hats mit Edge 800 halbwegs gepasst, evtl. spielt bei den großen Abweichungen da auch die Autopause eine Rolle, bei den ganz steilen Stücken.


----------



## pug304 (4. Juni 2012)

]:->;9571309 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> war wiedermal eine rundum tolle Veranstaltung - da machts dann einfach Spass.
> Anreisen, Startunterlagen holen und um nix mehr kümmern müssen: Abendessen, Frühstücken, Rennen fahren, nochmal Essen - herrlich. Dazu Sponser-Verpflegung und rundum supernette Helfer.
> 
> ...




hallo Du roater Deifi,

das hat eher was mit der Zeitdifferenz des Blockstarts zu tun. Du warst ganz vorne, damit gibt es bei Dir keinen Unterschied. Ich war im zweiten Block hinter Dir, ca. 5 min später gestartet. Wenn der Kollege jetzt mit vierten oder fünften Block war kommen da schon ein paar Minuten zusammen. Und: ich bin ein Rennen gefahren, Stehen ist ein Fremdwort 

Und natürlich grosses Lob an die Veranstalter. Von der freundlichen Parkplatz-Einweisung über Verpflegung und das ganze rund herum - bis zur freundlichen Verabschiedung bei der Parkplatzausfahrt 

und immer wieder cool die (Ex-) Teamies zu treffen und viele andere. Und natürlich wie es sich gehört traditionell bestes Wetter um im Anschluss mit Euch ein gepfegtes Bier zu trinke 

und natürlich herzlichen Glühstrumpf zur Top Platzierung  ich wechsle auch das Team wenn man dann so erfolgreich wird


----------



## bikemibu (5. Juni 2012)

Haha, der Typ auf dem Sitzrad, war das erste, was mir auf dem Gelände aufgefallen ist. Eigentlich hab ich damit gerechnet, dass er mir jeden Moment mit dem Ding in die Haxen driftet. Was zum Teufel war das?? 
Also die B hatte doch keine 1500 hm, mein Sigma hat knappe 1000 angezeigt, wobei das natürlich nicht verlässlich ist, aber gefühlt waren es auch nicht viel mehr. Hm aber gut für die Psyche


----------



## avant (5. Juni 2012)

Geniale Veranstaltung wie jedes Jahr und das Wetterle hat auch mitgespielt. 
Persönlich bin ich froh, die C-Strecke mit einem verheilenden Schlüsselbeinbruch gut überstanden zu haben... 
Freue mich auf nächstes Jahr! 

Grüssle 

Jo


----------



## powderJO (5. Juni 2012)

mein bericht vom rennen - das für mich nicht so toll gelaufen ist leider ...

http://u3-hohemark.blogspot.de/2012/06/baden-gehen-am-tegernsee-der-sport.html

aber schön war es trotzdem.


----------



## wallberg (5. Juni 2012)

Stef89 schrieb:


> War ein super Organisiertes Event nur die Startzeit der B war etwas spät.
> Der Trail auf der B war eine schöne Schlammparty



Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Ich bin überglücklich, dass wir einen solch guten Verlauf unserer Veranstaltung hatten,
Glück mit dem Wetter, wenig Stürze, zufriedene Teilnehmer, unsere neuen Strecken kamen an ...

Eure feedbacks zu lesen ich eine wahre Freude!
Die ein oder anderen kleinen Makel werden wir wieder versuchen abzustellen, doch im Großen und Ganzen lief alles rund!

- Höhenmeter - jedes Jahr ein Thema wie brutto/netto Zeit.
- Startfenster der Blöcke - da neue Strecken (alle 5) war dies schwer zu berechnen

Nur zur Info - je nach eingestelltem Glättungsfaktor, Typ, Geschwindigkeit variieren die Meßdaten erheblich.

Wallberg Rodelbahn war auf dem Plan, sodass auf C/D rund 250hm fehlten.

Meiner Meinung nach, auch wenn dies nicht alle vertreten ist diese Meterrechnerei irrelevant, da alle die Selbe Runde fahren.


Nochmals Danke für Eure rege Teilnahme und hoffentlich sehen wir uns zum 10 Jährigen!

wallberg!


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (5. Juni 2012)

Viel kann man nicht mehr hinzufügen, außer vielleicht ein großes 

DANKE !!!

Die Orga ist und bleibt Spitzenklasse, alle super bemüht, immer freundlich... besser geht´s nicht.
Die neuen Strecken sind einfach stark. Die alten waren auch schön, aber vermissen wird man sie durch die tollen neuen Abschnitte nicht. Dass der Trail vom Schinder durch den Regen so batzig wurde... was soll´s. Ich bin dort eine Woche vorher noch gefahren, da war er einfach nur klasse. Es wird ja nicht jedes Jahr so schütten. 
Der Wallberg Trail ist vom Feinsten und dass wir die Rodelbahn nicht rauf gefahren sind, hat mich ehrlich gesagt nicht allzu traurig gemacht
Und im letzten Teil zur Kühzagl Alm ist dann eh alles wieder vertraut, genau wie die tolle Stimmung im Zielbereich!
Macht einfach so weiter, ihr seid schon jetzt in der Oberliga der Marathon Veranstalter!!!
Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## slatanic (5. Juni 2012)

Top Orga 
Top Event 
Top Strecke 
Top Mitfahrer,,,,,Danke an den D Fahrer der mir 5Km vor Schluß seine Pumpe überlies
hatte sie an der Bühne dem Moderator gegeben der Dich ausrief,,,, 
hoffe Du hast sie wieder ,,,,,

Danke noch an Petrus


----------



## Steppenwolf39 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin ja fest davon überzeugt, dass der Petrus auch ein Biker sein muss! Zumindest kommt er aus dem Tegernseer Tal...


----------



## alexanderZ (7. Juni 2012)

Pedan schrieb:


> kann nur meinen Vorrednern recht geben. Sehr gut organisierte, sehr entspannte Veranstaltung!
> 
> War meine erste Teilnahme, wird aber sicher nicht die letzte sein...
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich mir im Ziel aber noch gestellt: Wird die Zeit mit den Transpondern vom Überqueren der Start- zur Ziellinie ermittelt, oder ab Startzeit bis zum überfahren der Ziellinie? Mein Tacho hat nämlich ne viertel Stunde Unterschied zum offiziellen Ergebnis (was bei nem Cyclosport auch als Meßungenauigkeit zählen könte )




dein tacho zählt die zeit, die sich das rad dreht - wenn du stehst, pause machst, schiebst oder warten musst, während du auf der strecke bist, läuft die gesamtzeit ja dennoch weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf39 (7. Juni 2012)

Ein besonderes Lob muss ich doch noch los werden:
Zumindest auf der D-Strecke standen wirklich ausnahmslos an jeder Verpflegung ausreichend Helfer bereit, die mir sofort alles in die Hand gedrückt haben. Es gab bis zum Schluss Obst und insbesondere VOLLE Flaschen. So konnte man wirklich ohne Stop durch fahren, das gibt´s bei wenig anderen Rennen! Super


----------



## Pedan (7. Juni 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> dein tacho zählt die zeit, die sich das rad dreht - wenn du stehst, pause machst, schiebst oder warten musst, während du auf der strecke bist, läuft die gesamtzeit ja dennoch weiter



Schon klar...kurze Wartezeiten vor den Schiebepassagen hatte ich sicher, beim Schieben selbst dreht sich ja auch das Rad, Pausen gabs nicht... das das >10 min gewesen sein sollen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 

Is aber auch egal, ich nehm jetzt einfach den Mittelwert


----------



## melbar-kasom1 (7. Juni 2012)

> Fands auch recht in Ordnung. Wäre hätte beim Start der B-Strecke gedacht, dass das Wetter dann doch noch so hält. Die neue Strecke fand ich auch gut und vorallem landschaftlich -wenn man mal was mitbekommen hat- hat die natürlich auch einiges zu bieten. Der Trail vom Schinder runter war zwar unnötig (ich mag solch Schieberei einfach nicht), aber irgendwie mussten wir ja da runter. War auf jeden Fall besser wie letztes Jahr der Stinkergraben. Die Orga und das Festivalgelände wieder Top. Da fühlt man sich wohl. Weiter so.


Stinkergraben brrrrrrrrrrrr 

Vielleicht währe der Trail runter bei trockenen Wetter sogar fahrbar gewesen, vielleicht nächstes Jahr ;-)

Sehr guter Event und Petrus ist ein Biker

Zu überdenken währe ein früherer Start der B-Strecke

Bis 2013


----------



## xp2004 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Der Event am 3.06 war mein erster und hat mit Super gefallen . War auch von der Org sehr angetan. 
Werde ich jetzt immer mit machen. Brauche nur ein neues Rad  Mein 11 Jahre altes Cube Attention geht langsam aus dem Leim.

Der Trail auf A hat mir gut gefallen. Da konnte ich einige Plätze gut machen. Nur habe ich hinterher ausgesehen als wenn ich in ein Schlammbad gefallen wäre. 

War auch eine Woche beim Streckenabschnitt besichtigen. Um mich zu vergewissern das ich mir nicht zuviel vorgenommen habe. 

Ich habe mir mal vorgenommen mich um 30 Minuten zu verbessern. 
Werde wohl auch nun öfter den Tergensee besuchen um zu biken. Ist echt ne schöne Gegend.


----------

